# ryobi fuel line leak



## bhamct (May 1, 2005)

I sometimes restore ryobi string timmers that I find in thrift stores. Almost always the fuel lines are brittle and in need of replacement. I take off the gas tank after removing the carb & plastic plate it is seated on, thread a new line through the hole, put the gas filter onto the line, and rethread it through the gas tank. It's hard to push & pull the gas filter all the way to where it needs to be and often gas leaks out at the spot where the fuel line enters the tank. Any ideas on how to get the filter pulled and pushed to the right spot so the gas tank won't leak?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If fuel is leaking around the fuel line where it goes through the tank your fuel is not large enough. The line should fit tightly in the hole in the tank. Here is how I replace lines.

Get a new line and put the filter on one end.
Cut the other end of the line on an angle.
Through the fuel fill opening, push the angled end of the line into the hole in the tank.
Use plyers to grab the end of the line sticking through the hole and pull the line. Leave enough line so the filter sits properly in the tank.
Cut off the excess line, attach the line to the carb and you are all set.


----------



## bhamct (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, maybe I just need larger diameter fuel line.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Umm...what about the little plastic retaining washer?

BTW, Ryobi makes a kit that has the proper length of fuel line and includes the fuel filter and retaining washer.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah... it could need that also but it sound like his problem is the fuel line... of course he may not be getting the end of the fuel filter pushed down through the hole in the tank.


----------



## bhamct (May 1, 2005)

*ryobi fuel line leak.*

Yes I think it is that, I'm just not getting the filter pushed the whole way through the tank. I try pushing on the filter from the inside with my finger but as the angle is funny I can hardly manage much force on it. I also pull on the other side but I usually can only get two of the nibs on the plastic extension of the filter to pull through the hole. I do remember to replace the plastic retaining ring. Anyway, maybe I can get more pulling force if I use pliers. thanks for the help.


----------

